# does overtime count towards apprenticeship hours ontario



## NGlenday (Mar 15, 2021)

Have gotten extremely missed answers to this question, from Ontario.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Suggest you ask whoever it is that is to validate your hours.
Seems to me if they're asking for hours and you give them hours, you've fulfilled your obligation.


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

NGlenday said:


> Have gotten extremely missed answers to this question, from Ontario.


No,

No province does this.

Over time is for merit pay, to reward you with helping above and beyond your normal scope of shift. In law, according to the labor standards of each province.

Your brain is still only doing the learning/experience of one hr. If all of us did kicked in to 1.5 times mode or 2times mode there would be little OT to be had in the labor force.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Is he asking 1.5 pay wise or just the hour he stays over counting towards his apprenticeship hours? If he did 41 hours, he might get 41.5 hours pay, but I think he wanted to know if he gets 41 hours apprenticeship hours.


----------



## NGlenday (Mar 15, 2021)

Vladaar said:


> Is he asking 1.5 pay wise or just the hour he stays over counting towards his apprenticeship hours? If he did 41 hours, he might get 41.5 hours pay, but I think he wanted to know if he gets 41 hours apprenticeship hours.


I mean towards my total hours, if I worked 60h does the whole 60 go to my total hours in the trade for school


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

NGlenday said:


> I mean towards my total hours, if I worked 60h does the whole 60 go to my total hours in the trade for school



That's how I read the question.
Guy works 50 hours does he get 50 hours towards a 8,000 hour program?
Seems to me he does.
He may get paid for 60 hours but that's not what they are asking. They want hours worked.


----------



## CAUSA (Apr 3, 2013)

NGlenday said:


> I mean towards my total hours, if I worked 60h does the whole 60 go to my total hours in the trade for school


Ok, my bad I should be more detailed.

Every Hr worked in a red seal safety trade in Canada.

Goes towards the time for that level, but not at calculated OT rate.

You and you’re employed company can apply it.

hrs going above and beyond the legislated hrs in your province will be ignored. If over the required amount.

Options for work around.

go to level training early if you reach the hrs.

go back to back training if you can. Before you submit your time.

there are dead lines on how long you wait till you go to school training.

I would suggest you look up the apprenticeship act for your provincial government. It’s free.

look up the safety act as well. This will help.

This information is online and free.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

The short answer is yes... but that is also a flaw in our system, one hour worked is one hour toward the required 9000. There is not such thing as "overtime" in apprenticeship hours.

The flaw is that if all those 9000 hours we completed doing receptacles and switches, it is still 9000 hours... the hours should be earned in the different aspects of the trade. There is a difference between 9000 hours of experience and one hour of experience repeated 9000 times.

Cheers
John


----------



## Jimmyltd (Apr 27, 2021)

Navyguy said:


> The short answer is yes... but that is also a flaw in our system, one hour worked is one hour toward the required 9000. There is not such thing as "overtime" in apprenticeship hours.
> 
> The flaw is that if all those 9000 hours we completed doing receptacles and switches, it is still 9000 hours... the hours should be earned in the different aspects of the trade. There is a difference between 9000 hours of experience and one hour of experience repeated 9000 times.
> 
> ...


The good thing about going through the union for my apprenticeship was log cards. If some kid was bending 90's on slab for 6 months and they recorded it, the Union would step in and ask the contractor to allocate a different task for that apprentice so they could get more experience. Not sure how they enforced it, though.

Also, maximum of 60 hours per week may be allocated towards your apprenticeship. It was 52 when i was going through.


----------

